# [SOLVED] Error installing ikernel.exe (0x2200)



## killjogging1256

I'm just recently upgraded my computer's operating system to Windows 8 Professional. However I soon ran into trouble when I'm trying to install one of my program that's used to function properly. The program I'm trying to install is RPG2000RTP.exe which used to work in Windows 7.

I had double-checked to make sure that stdole2.tlb and stdole32.tlb were there because this error seemed to have connection which these two file. I tried to switch to Windows 7 and Windows XP compatibilities but with no avail result. Furthermore, I had to use Applocale because the program where originally designed to run on Japanese locale.

What went wrong??


----------



## killjogging1256

*Re: Error installing ikernel.exe (0x2200)*

Sorry but apparently I did fixed the problem myself after further tinkering. My solution was to further back warding operating system compatibility back to Windows 98/Me and the program installed fine.

My bad, I'm now marking this thread as solved.


----------

